# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Food and Drinks Crew - 2021 Legendary Member - and anyone else

## ExtraSlow

So for all us double-vaxx-passport folks, can we start back up with the meetups? 

I suggest Friday November 5th. Location TBA, but it has to be somewhere with beer. 
@max_boost
 what time do you free up at night? 
@flipstah
, 
@TomcoPDR
, 
@killramos
, 
@tonytiger55
 
@ercchry
, 
@ThePenIsMightier
 etc.

----------


## killramos

Kids asleep by 7 but I can make anything after 5 work?

I know 
@rage2
 and 
@Buster
 are in

----------


## ercchry

A Friday… Hrm, will have to check with the Mrs.’s, she controls the calendar

----------


## max_boost

After 9pm  :Smilie:

----------


## TomcoPDR

> So for all us double-vaxx-passport folks, can we start back up with the meetups? 
> 
> I suggest Friday November 5th. Location TBA, but it has to be somewhere with beer. 
> @max_boost
>  what time do you free up at night? 
> @flipstah
> , 
> @TomcoPDR
> , 
> ...



Whyd you leave out 
@dannie
 ?  :Cry:

----------


## flipstah

> So for all us double-vaxx-passport folks, can we start back up with the meetups? 
> 
> I suggest Friday November 5th. Location TBA, but it has to be somewhere with beer. 
> @max_boost
>  what time do you free up at night? 
> @flipstah
> , 
> @TomcoPDR
> , 
> ...



Game on

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Why’d you leave out 
> @dannie
>  ?



Accidental. Everyone @ the folks I missed.

- - - Updated - - -




> After 9pm



Noted.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

CC Roulette?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> CC Roulette?



In.

----------


## killramos

Jokes on you. ES was never going to bring a cc

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Jokes on you. ES was never going to bring a cc



Dang bro, you shoukd have used the spoiler bbcode.

----------


## tonytiger55

Im down. This isolation is making my mental health go down the bend... 

If anyone else in the SE wants to come but does not want to drive. Shoot me a PM.

----------


## Buster

I wasn't specifically named in the OP despite my status.

This was a deliberate oversight.

----------


## max_boost

@rx7boi
 is chill guy too

----------


## flipstah

> CC Roulette?



I’llsit myself in the brokeass table

----------


## ercchry

Who lost roulette at Market that one time when we had the big table? I remember 
@Sorath
 had to pickup the dessert, but not who got the meal?

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I've only lost at Bubble Mania thank god

----------


## Buster

I hate roulette. I'd rather play another game for who picks up the bill.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I'm offended.

----------


## flipstah

I lost enough to say I’m out for roulette

----------


## Buster

Just to be clear I'm still not attending on account of me being petty.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just to be clear I'm still not attending on account of me being petty.



_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Buster again..._

Me too. I'm more of a homosexual pedophile kind of guy than a dinner guy.

----------


## Disoblige

> I hate roulette. I'd rather play another game for who picks up the bill.



spikeball.

----------


## Buster

> spikeball.



dont even start with me

----------


## flipstah



----------


## ExtraSlow

Great, now I'm craving calamari.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Great, now I'm craving calamari.



I'm craving inclusion.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'm craving inclusion.



Throw your own Members night. With blackjack, and hookers.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Throw your own Members night. With blackjack, and hookers.



The only appropriate place to host that is ExtraSlow's art room. Back to square one.

----------


## msommers

> I'm offended.






> I lost enough to say Im out for roulette



+1

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone who's pretending to be butthurt can fuck right off. Anyone who is actually butthurt can relax and realize there is no such thing as an "invite" to this event and thus no way to be "left out". It's publicly posted and all beyond.ca members are welcome. Location will be posted, you don't even have to RSVP. 

TLDR, show up or shut up, IDGAF

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Anyone who's pretending to be butthurt can fuck right off. Anyone who is actually butthurt can relax and realize there is no such thing as an "invite" to this event and thus no way to be "left out". It's publicly posted and all beyond.ca members are welcome. Location will be posted, you don't even have to RSVP. 
> 
> TLDR, show up or shut up, IDGAF



Hey, don't be cranky. *You are The Legend* here and there is no way anyone was being serious. Tagging Shmagging if anyone is a regular here they will find all of your posts and mega threads with the highest priority.
I'm a quaint gathering type of mahfk so I doubt this is my scene but I love hearing the stories about them. Man, I used to win credit card roulette though! I think I made it 26+ weeks in a row with this number guessing game we used to play. So so many double-meat breakfasts!!

----------


## SKR

> Location will be posted



I hope it's in Saskatoon.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I hope it's in Saskatoon.



I'll buy the shots.

----------


## flipstah

> I'll buy the shots.



Definitely need 'em since I thought of actively going to Saskatoon.

jk miss u

----------


## CompletelyNumb

So what are we thinking? Wing night? Oyster night? Brewery?

Or beyond baller at ONE18 for old fashioneds?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I was thinking brewery, but any bar is fine. Any votes?

----------


## killramos

South block?

----------


## ercchry

> South block?



I feel like the last one of these was at Hayden Block?

----------


## ExtraSlow

There was a mini meet at Citizen that I think was my last one.

South Block actually works well for me. Easy Uber or whatever home. Plus I haven't been in that building since it changed to Block, so that's something. 

Plus can walk up to anejo if we want to move.

----------


## tonytiger55

Southblock works. I need food.

----------


## Buster

> Anyone who's pretending to be butthurt can fuck right off. Anyone who is actually butthurt can relax and realize there is no such thing as an "invite" to this event and thus no way to be "left out". It's publicly posted and all beyond.ca members are welcome. Location will be posted, you don't even have to RSVP. 
> 
> TLDR, show up or shut up, IDGAF



Okay I'll come since you sound like you are sad-grumpy

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I'm game. Glad to see there's a deep SE carpool, save $50 in Ubers

----------


## ExtraSlow

> you sound like you are sad-grumpy



 I have a lot of feels some days.

----------


## speedog

Been to a couple recently and enjoyed the company, problem is I am an old fart with hearing that just doesn't work well in locations with lots of background people noise so I don't hear a lot of what is said to me. So maybe or maybe not, am stupid busy in my own line of work and even more so with my wife's growing business so time off might just be down time spent enjoying some of the mystery whiskeys we've accumulated through my wife's gig.

----------


## killramos

Wait a second

----------


## suntan

> Okay I'll come since you sound like you are sad-grumpy



A lot of us are sad-grumpy.

----------


## flipstah

Fail. Date night Friday scheduled for me. Have fun peeps!

----------


## killramos

Bring her lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Bring her lol



How dare you assume the dates gender.

----------


## flipstah

> Bring her lol



She’d dump my ass for 
@ExtraSlow
. Can’t risk that.

----------


## killramos

@ExtraSlow
 is going home with me. Wait until you see

----------


## Buster

im pretty sure Killy is drunk.

----------


## killramos

Fully. Accurate.

Tl :dr. Doesnt take much.

----------


## Buster

colour me jealous

----------


## killramos

I aim to please

----------


## ExtraSlow

I did my drinking yesterday in the daytime and went to bed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

OK Kiddies, if anyone feels like RSVP'ing, I'll make sure we have an appropriate reservation. I have no idea how busy that place gets. 
When: Friday November 5 - Starting around 9pm
Where: South Block BBQ 2437 4th street SW
Who: Whoever wants, plus me. 

Bring your vax passport. Half price meats start at 10PM.

----------


## killramos

I’ll come out for a few drinks sure. 9pm works

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I'm in

----------


## Buster

ok

----------


## ExtraSlow

@tonytiger55
, wear your loose underwear.

----------


## tonytiger55

> @tonytiger55
> , wear your loose underwear.



Hell yeah! Im wearing these bad boys. I normally reserve these for date night(gota represent queen and country you know). But its a special night. You guys should feel privilaged.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Oh we're wearing underwear?  :thumbsdown:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Underwear at a minimum. You can't show up naked bro, it's not an art room.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> OK Kiddies, if anyone feels like RSVP'ing, I'll make sure we have an appropriate reservation. I have no idea how busy that place gets. 
> When: Friday November 5 - Starting around 9pm
> Where: South Block BBQ 2437 4th street SW
> Who: Whoever wants, plus me. 
> 
> Bring your vax passport. Half price meats start at 10PM.



OK kids, this is confirmed, and you are confirmed to be invited. Don't wait on a third invite or clarification. Official reservation is for 9pm, but honestly, I think I'll be there early. White guy with beard and glasses in case you don't know me. 

Bring your friends, buddies, spouses or moms, I don't give a fuck, it's a big place, there'll be room. Ideally someone will want to get drunk with me, but that's not mandatory.

----------


## SKR

Pour one out for me.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Everyone is now here, but stragglers welcome.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Everyone is now here

----------


## killramos

Can you let me know if my kid is still asleep!


Thx

----------


## ExtraSlow

At least Raj showed me his union jack underwear.  :Love:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> At least Raj showed me his union jack underwear.



Now I _know_ that I missed out!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Had a nice time. Stayed out later than I have in a long time.

----------


## killramos

Was definitely a good spot, very different than wurst but a solid replacement.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Need someone more popular than me to organize the next one so more OG's show up.

----------


## Buster

> Need someone more popular than me to organize the next one so more OG's show up.



I was intending to, but then I got early drunk by accident.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I was intending to, but then I got early drunk by accident.



I can relate. 9pm is kinda late for a lot of us. About perfect for restaurant owners, too bad none showed up.....

----------


## killramos

Shots Fired

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> After 9pm



Well it's waaaay after now so...

----------


## max_boost

Oh wtf it already went down? Shit my bad man. South block is a great place. 

How about a legendary Sunday brunch or dim sum?

----------


## ExtraSlow

We were sad to miss you. Yeah set up a Sunday something brah.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Who doesn't love legendary dim sum.

----------


## max_boost

How about central grand, new Asia, corner or 16th and Center? But first coffee, Starbucks in bridgeland? My girl going to Victoria so just gotta find out what Sunday she jetting off.

----------


## ercchry

Starbucks? We’re better than that… 
@msommers
 what’s the bestest coffee in bridgeland?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sought x found on centre street is the coffee you want.

----------


## flipstah

Isn’t that near Tokyo Street Market too? Mmm

----------


## ercchry

> Isn’t that near Tokyo Street Market too? Mmm



Eat our way up centre to central grand? Would probably be full by bbq express  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

Just ideas, I’m good with whatever. I usually just watch football all morning and afternoon and evening NFL is king lol and I want to check out extraslow’s truck. I have 100 questions about them. Been looking at f150 supercrew 5.5’ bed. Looks cool

----------


## Buster

> Eat our way up centre to central grand? Would probably be full by bbq express

----------


## ercchry

> Just ideas and I want to check out extraslow’s truck. I have 100 questions about them. Been looking at f150 supercrew 5.5’ bed. Looks cool



I’ll bring my ranger too… probably a better choice for that DT condo life  :ROFL!:

----------


## tonytiger55

> How about central grand, new Asia, corner or 16th and Center? But first coffee, Starbucks in bridgeland? My girl going to Victoria so just gotta find out what Sunday she jetting off.

----------


## flipstah

I'll join once I get my results back if I need a side of Lipitor with every meal  :Frown:

----------


## gretz

Was thinking, if you guys were interested in trekking down to high river, I could host a fun little go cart event if there’s interest. Feel free to bring your own / mini bikes welcome, it’s about a 1 minute lap, 10 turn dirt track that I have been lucky to have permission to use. I have 2 carts that both do 65+ and one can handle the 300lb ogs. Just another idea if the dinners get dry

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

300 pound OG's or 300 pound hogs?

----------


## gretz

Tomato tomato

Also, we can have a group decision on if drinking is mandatory or not. Regardless, it will be highly encouraged

----------


## max_boost

> I’ll bring my ranger too… probably a better choice for that DT condo life



With two parking spots I would just double park lol haha

----------


## ercchry

> With two parking spots I would just double park lol haha



If you can even clear the height bar  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

There are a few with folded mirrors in the parkade  :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pickup truck, half ton or larger, is the only correct urban vehicle for anyone.

----------


## killramos

This is the most complicated dim sum I have ever heard of

----------


## suntan

Apparently I have to take a bike to Starbucks to get dimsum?

----------


## killramos

I feel like the dim sum meet and the coffee nerd meet can be different meets

----------


## max_boost

How about this option?

Free underground parking too! 

Excellent food. Do they still have the free self serve Folgers by the bar? 

http://elbowrivercasino.com/dining/dim-sum-2/

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pick a place, pick a date, and then we do it. Don't give these jackals too many options, or it'll never happen. 

I mean, it worked for the South Block BBQ meet, which was delightful.....

----------


## suntan

Just make sure to tell my wife so she can tell me when and where to go.

----------


## max_boost

> Pick a place, pick a date, and then we do it. Don't give these jackals too many options, or it'll never happen. 
> 
> I mean, it worked for the South Block BBQ meet, which was delightful.....



Yea def casino. Get some free coffee, watch some tv and see who shows up lol. I'll post what day once I find out

----------


## msommers

Dim sum, dayum now I'm jealous.

E, there is no good coffee in Bridgeland. Closest is Simmons building, but if you're going downtown you might as well just go to Monogram.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

If you're heading south, Magic Bowl is darn good.

----------


## max_boost

Sunday 21st. 
Elbow casino
10am

I’ll be by the bar, drinking the free coffee watching tv lol 

Does that work legends of beyond

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> This is the most complicated dim sum I have ever heard of



Oh well, you dim sum you lose sum.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Oh well, you dim sum you lose sum.

----------


## max_boost

Lol now I get it

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Sunday 21st. 
> Elbow casino
> 10am
> 
> I’ll be by the bar, drinking the free coffee watching tv lol 
> 
> Does that work legends of beyond



Who else is in for this? I can probably make it, but likely not at 10AM. Was that time chosen because that's when the casino opens? Seems early for dim sum.

----------


## ercchry

> Who else is in for this? I can probably make it, but likely not at 10AM. Was that time chosen because that's when the casino opens? Seems early for dim sum.



10am crazy, I don’t even want to be out of bed yet at 10am on a Sunday

----------


## max_boost

Dim sum is 10am to 3pm. can make it later if that's better.

Casino is a safe space for me, I won't feel stood up if no one shows up lol free coffee, wifi, tv, 4/8 poker, $9 cleo, good times.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone else going to this? I'm tied up for a while, but should free up by lunchtime.

----------


## max_boost

Just in the parking lot sipping McDonald’s coffee listening to a podcast. I was gonna hit up original joes for some nfl Sunday 
We can have a bro date if you’re around. I’ll slide into your dm now

----------


## ercchry

Goal achieved… still laying in bed  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

> Goal achieved… still laying in bed



Yea fk I wish lol I’m up 7am now. After I quit the weed a year ago I can’t sleep in no more. Completely reset sober life lol

----------


## Darkane

> Yea fk I wish lol I’m up 7am now. After I quit the weed a year ago I can’t sleep in no more. Completely reset sober life lol



Hmm. I need work on my sleep too. 

Thinking of mega dosing Magnesium, it’s the shits if you don’t get it right. 

Figuratively and literally.

----------


## max_boost

I take zma and it helps me a lot. 6-7 hours a night is plenty now. Main thing is rem deep sleep. You really feel it and wake up feeling very restful, good etc. natural. 

Problem with weed THC is that it blocks it so I just Had to cut it from my life.

- - - Updated - - -

Extraslow and I will be at elbow casino for noon

----------


## max_boost

That was an excellent 1v1 hangout with extraslow. He’s much better looking than I remembered.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It was a legit date.
Legit food too.

----------


## max_boost

Yea things were good until I asked if you wanted to come over and then you said you had to get going. 

Anyway, haven't been to Bubblemania in awhile that be a good place to hit up.

----------


## suntan

I had to take my kid to a climbing competition. Otherwise damn looks like I missed legit dim sum.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Where/when are the Beyond elites planning for next foodie

----------


## ExtraSlow

I got a text that the dim sum is still happening at the casino!

----------


## TomcoPDR

Great thing about that is the free underground heated parking, no one under 18 allowed etc

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I got a text that the dim sum is still happening at the casino!










Elbow casino needs your help. Still slow

----------


## flipstah

Is this a thing still?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I hope so.

----------


## max_boost

I can do tues nights or weekend brunch

----------


## TomcoPDR

Any qualifier rounds? I read in the other thread you need to be a cool white dude to eat ginger beef

----------


## SJW

> Any qualifier rounds? I read in the other thread you need to be a cool white dude to eat ginger beef



For that reason..............i'm out.

----------


## ercchry

> Any qualifier rounds? I read in the other thread you need to be a cool white dude to eat ginger beef



The initiation for new members is to pick up the tab at your first meet

This also counts for Sam if he is a no-show at any meets that are specifically planned around his schedule  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

I took extraslow out to make up for it. You guys didn’t show to my makeup meet aha

----------


## flipstah

Who makes the best BBQ minus 
@ercchry
?

Or party at his house lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

I thought we were going to have a party at bobs place? or did you guys do that and I wasn't invited?

----------


## ercchry

> Who makes the best BBQ minus 
> @ercchry
> ?
> 
> Or party at his house lol



Tirebob still needs to host the ultimate Beyond BBQ showdown

----------


## flipstah

I def did not get that invite too

----------


## killramos

I eat food

----------


## flipstah

> I eat food



Would you eat Earl of Sandwiches?

----------


## killramos

I mean I eat pretty much anything.

Not sure that’s high on my ballot list though.

----------


## Buster

Are we doing something or not? Too much fucking talking and not enough doing.

----------


## killramos

Yes

----------


## flipstah

Easiest thing to do is Tuesday night, Calgary Court for dinner. No reservations and can fit a big group.

Plus there’s white people at our table so we’ll definitely be served first  :thumbs up: 

If no table, Wow Chicken is across the street.

There’s also Wakado ramen

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'll be there as soon as I finish planning this "_we should toley go to Vegaaaass_" trip with this from full of drunk, white women.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Easiest thing to do is Tuesday night, Calgary Court for dinner. No reservations and can fit a big group.
> 
> Plus there’s white people at our table so we’ll definitely be served first 
> 
> If no table, Wow Chicken is across the street.
> 
> There’s also Wakado ramen



Is 1-pot a potential?

----------


## ercchry

‘Member when these use to be baller meals? I miss those. I don’t even know what’s good anymore

----------


## max_boost

We might as well go to cash casino and order from the cafeteria and then all hang out there lol

Spacious, a ton of tables, self serve coffee, tea, pop etc. nice bathrooms. The food is actually pretty good if the options are gonna be Calgary court and or wow chicken. 

I love wakado tho

- - - Updated - - -




> ‘Member when these use to be baller meals? I miss those. I don’t even know what’s good anymore



Lol yea me surprised by flipstah’s options 

At least earls happy hour or something! I prefer earls over joeys and cactus



Actually let’s do modern steak

----------


## flipstah

> ‘Member when these use to be baller meals? I miss those. I don’t even know what’s good anymore



Poorflation is real

Plus I don’t wanna make a reservation at Mercato and then just me show up 

@TomcoPDR
 is 1-pot walk-in? Never been

----------


## max_boost

Oh I like Mercato too. Long time no go

Are we bringing our gfs too.

----------


## Buster

> Oh I like Mercato too. Long time no go
> 
> Are we bringing our gfs too.



Pics

----------


## ercchry

Haha, those were the days… I still don’t know how to explain this whole concept to the current GF, can’t say I miss putting in two cards for CCR though!  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

Two cards in for ccr is so dynamic bro

----------


## Buster

I'm not, under any circumstances, bringing my wife to meet this group of incels, deplorables and savages.

----------


## ercchry

> I'm not, under any circumstances, bringing my wife to meet this group of incels, deplorables and savages.



Good call, flipstah is too adorable and likes to try and steal white women

----------


## Buster

> Good call, flipstah is too adorable and likes to try and steal white women



My wife is Ukrainian

----------


## max_boost

Ukraine not white?

----------


## Buster

> Ukraine not white?



They have their application in, but so far don't have the votes.

----------


## msommers

> Member when these use to be baller meals? I miss those. I dont even know whats good anymore



Jordan's fundraiser out at Banff Springs for brunch was pretty dope. 

I don't think is the type of group to go to Deane House or the Ranche lol.

Dim sum does sound good though, the one on Center & 16 Ave upstairs in the mall is great. 

Lonely Mouth?

South Block BBQ and scotch? Then Ducky's?

----------


## ercchry

We have to at least get back to the “new and noteworthy” type places… or the complete opposite degenerate late night thing  :ROFL!: 

How about one of these new style “food court” places? 1st street or the district? Moose and poncho moved to the 1st street one

----------


## max_boost

It’s good to have range

From degenerate to Banff springs  :Big Grin:

----------


## TomcoPDR

@flipstah
 yeah tons of walk in space, AYCE hp

But sounds like majority leaning towards Glencoe Club

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I'm not, under any circumstances, bringing my wife to meet this group of incels, deplorables and savages.



Dont blame ya. No wives, just gf

----------


## SKR

> Lonely Mouth?



I wouldn't eat anything at a place called Lonely Mouth. Sounds like the kind of place where they feed you your meal by having you kneel in front of a waist-height hole in the wall.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Saskatchewan has killed SKR's sense of adventure.

----------


## SKR

Well it doesn't matter anyway. It hasn't gone unnoticed that all these meets are located in Calgary, which is far away for me to attend. I can't help but think that's done intentionally to keep me from showing up.

----------


## killramos

You caught us.

----------


## flipstah

> We have to at least get back to the “new and noteworthy” type places… or the complete opposite degenerate late night thing 
> 
> How about one of these new style “food court” places? 1st street or the district? Moose and poncho moved to the 1st street one



Oooh that’s a good idea. Hits variety of palates. 

First St or 1-Pot on Tuesday night?

Comery Block on 17th any good?

----------


## max_boost

Any place with good seating arrangement or I guess depends how many show. No to hot pot tho. Do our white friends even like hot pot? Do they even know what that is

----------


## flipstah

They know what broth fondue is

----------


## ercchry

No more blocks… mediocre BBQ and we’ve already done that a few times

1st st market should tick the boxes though? Decent vendors, new, and seating should be easy and there is booze

----------


## flipstah

> No more blocks… mediocre BBQ and we’ve already done that a few times
> 
> 1st st market should tick the boxes though? Decent vendors, new, and seating should be easy and there is booze



It's worth a shot! 

*First Street Market 
Tues, Oct 4, 7PM?*

@ercchry
 
@Buster
 
@killramos
 
@ExtraSlow
 
@max_boost
 
@TomcoPDR


Anyone else?

----------


## max_boost

Alright. It’s date night. I might be there early and then run into you guys. How to trap the girl to hang with the guys.

----------


## Buster

> It's worth a shot! 
> 
> *First Street Market 
> Tues, Oct 4, 7PM?*
> 
> @ercchry
>  
> @Buster
>  
> ...



we should probably invite rage-ina

----------


## flipstah

Paging 
@rage2

----------


## max_boost

Exciting. 
@89coupe
 ?

----------


## Buster

I'm 50/50 on being able to go. Game time decision.

----------


## max_boost

@90_Shelby

And any other legendary beyonders

No more cars and coffee it’s dinner and legends

----------


## ercchry

> It's worth a shot! 
> 
> *First Street Market 
> Tues, Oct 4, 7PM?*
> 
> @ercchry
>  
> @Buster
>  
> ...



 
@tonytiger55
 
@CompletelyNumb
 
@dannie
 
@msommers

----------


## Buster

no suntan no care

----------


## max_boost

@Disoblige

----------


## ercchry

> no suntan no care



Past 
@suntan
 ‘s bedtime

----------


## suntan

That's my kid's birthday.

Try the pho at Pure, it's amazing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes I'm in.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> @90_Shelby
> 
> And any other legendary beyonders
> 
> No more cars and coffee its dinner and legends



I'm out.

Too shy.

----------


## flipstah

> I'm out.
> 
> Too shy.



According to 
@Buster
, shyness isn't a deterrent so come on by!

----------


## kenny

Can I join? If so, what bus route do I need to take to get there from the dirty south?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Can I join? If so, what bus route do I need to take to get there from the dirty south?



From that distance, you need to take the earth's rotation in mind and make sure to aim for where the restaurant will be.

----------


## msommers

Sadly still killing myself slowly in Lloydminster that day

----------


## flipstah

> Can I join? If so, what bus route do I need to take to get there from the dirty south?



Does the bus even run past Chinook station?

----------


## killramos

So sorry. This is being done at a food court? Or an I missing something.

----------


## TomcoPDR

But I think this food court is next to Hotel Arts, super posh

----------


## ercchry

> So sorry. This is being done at a food court? Or an I missing something.



It’s a “market” …that also has your favourite tacos

----------


## suntan

> So sorry. This is being done at a food court? Or an I missing something.



It’s a food court but has a bar where you can order alcohol.

----------


## kenny

So no CCR?

----------


## Buster

food court sounds like self-serve. I am more of a non-self-serve.

----------


## flipstah

There's a new Bridgeland place I keep passing by and we could try it out?

https://www.sorellatrattoria.ca/menu

----------


## 89coupe

> Exciting. 
> @89coupe
>  ?



I’m too lazy to read through 9 pages to find the date?

I also don’t do cafeterias.

I’d be down if it was downtown, a decent restaurant with decent food and beer.

I’m not shy

----------


## mr2mike

> I wouldn't eat anything at a place called Lonely Mouth. Sounds like the kind of place where they feed you your meal by having you kneel in front of a waist-height hole in the wall.



Reminds me of an old snl skit.

----------


## max_boost

I like this fancy food court idea. Can try a bunch of different things, and casual environment. Do you guys tip at these places? haha

CCR always available.

----------


## ercchry

> I like this fancy food court idea. Can try a bunch of different things, and casual environment. Do you guys tip at these places? haha
> 
> CCR always available.



Yeah, 1st st and district have some impressive names behind the “stalls” … and there is booze, the whole point of these originally was for the “foodie” crew to try new and good food so it’s a step towards going back to that, also leads to the opportunity to hop to the other one a couple blocks away or even before or after drinks at some top cocktail lounges in the area.

Plus everyone is flaky and even if we had a private Michelin Star chef meal lined up half you MF’s wouldn’t show up. Resos are also tough at lots of places as some still don’t offer them… noble pie would be awesome, but damn difficult to organize cause of that, would need to meet for beers somewhere, have someone call/run over and see how long for a big table once we had a head count, then head over, etc

Markets seem like a good way to get some regulars to these again, tons around with great food to try

----------


## flipstah

> Yeah, 1st st and district have some impressive names behind the “stalls” … and there is booze, the whole point of these originally was for the “foodie” crew to try new and good food so it’s a step towards going back to that, also leads to the opportunity to hop to the other one a couple blocks away or even before or after drinks at some top cocktail lounges in the area.
> 
> Plus everyone is flaky and even if we had a private Michelin Star chef meal lined up half you MF’s wouldn’t show up. Resos are also tough at lots of places as some still don’t offer them… noble pie would be awesome, but damn difficult to organize cause of that, would need to meet for beers somewhere, have someone call/run over and see how long for a big table once we had a head count, then head over, etc
> 
> Markets seem like a good way to get some regulars to these again, tons around with great food to try



Amen, sister. 

This was always been tough to get traction but whoever goes, goes  :Smilie:

----------


## max_boost

Yea it's not like we are going to Chinook and the options are OPA, Manchu Work, Bourbon ST, A&W etc. aha although I am not oppose to all that but for the purpose of restarting the legendary foodie group. 

I'm excited. Haven't seen you guys since Bubblemania 3-4 years ago !

----------


## killramos

Man. I love Manchu wok

----------


## max_boost

It'll be like the UFA club once you get enough members going, others will join or just comment to be part of the chat  :Devil:

----------


## suntan

Damn I really want to try the pizza there. Always looks good.

----------


## msommers

> Try the pho at Pure, it's amazing.



Thanks for the reminder, forgot about this place

----------


## flipstah

Once again, whoever wants to come and can come:

First Street Market
Tues, Oct 4, 7PM

https://fsmyyc.com/

See you there  :Big Grin:

----------


## max_boost

Excellent

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> I'm excited. Haven't seen you guys since Bubblemania 3-4 years ago !




I haven't lost CCR since that night.  :Burn Out: 

I can probably make it.

----------


## tonytiger55

> @tonytiger55
>  
> @CompletelyNumb
>  
> @dannie
>  
> @msommers



Im a maybe. My gf went the other day she liked it. 
Im skeptical on overpriced foodcourt munchy.

----------


## max_boost

Eat at home and come for the over priced bevies then  :Big Grin:

----------


## 89coupe

> Im a maybe. My gf went the other day she liked it. 
> Im skeptical on overpriced foodcourt munchy.



I agree.

Why not do somewhere like Unicorn or one of the Block kitchens that have large tables. 

Cafeteria is lame. Lol

----------


## killramos

Unicorn? Really?

----------


## ercchry

Ya’ll need to let the format go… it’s the same idea as 90% of breweries that have a food thing inside of them ie. establishment w/empire burger, or 88 when noble was still there… but instead of a singular food concept it’s multiple 

And the Unicorn… really?! Lulz. Let just hit up the furniture warehouse for powerhour!  :ROFL!:

----------


## tonytiger55

> Eat at home and come for the over priced bevies then



Now that I think about it. Thats not a bad idea...  :ROFL!: 
I dont drink beer though... only Spiced rum..

----------


## ExtraSlow

What the fuck is happening in this thread?

----------


## ercchry

> Now that I think about it. Thats not a bad idea... 
> I dont drink beer though... only Spiced rum..



Dark and stormy is on the menu, that’s a good use of rum!

Was looking forward to your opinion on Saffron St. Looks like the chef from pigeonhole is involved

----------


## flipstah

> What the fuck is happening in this thread?



I tried. I really did.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You and me are going out, fuck these fuckers.

----------


## max_boost

Unicorn. Wow. You never really know with 89coupe. 

This thread is going the way of all threads haha but we good we good

I'll be there earlier to eat with the girl first. Then I'll run into you guys and stay for drinks  :Big Grin:

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Hey, I'm down for a wing meetup at the unicorn anytime. See signature. I'll even bug 
@Disoblige
 to join for the competition.

But next week it's the market.

----------


## ercchry

Hey, this list… this is a decent crew:

-flip
-numb
-ES
- Mr. Boost
-yours truly 

Pending:
-Mr. tiger 

I’m not upset, everyone else… show up or don’t  :dunno:

----------


## flipstah

Let's see if the pizza is "actually pretty good"

----------


## killramos

APG is legit

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm not even looking at the menu before I show up.

----------


## msommers

> Let's see if the pizza is "actually pretty good"



It's good, I find the crust a bit too chewy but it's way better than most pizza in the city. Noble is still my #1

----------


## killramos

I love nobles pizza. But can’t be bothered with waiting around to eat it.

----------


## 89coupe

> Unicorn? Really?



Yes really 

Any pub

----------


## max_boost

> I'm not even looking at the menu before I show up.



I already did. Like 4x

Gonna get a pizza, small burger, carbonara, tacos, and dessert of some sort.  :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## 89coupe

> I already did. Like 4x
> 
> Gonna get a pizza, small burger, carbonara, tacos, and dessert of some sort.



How can such a small person eat that much?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> How can such a small person eat that much?



Simple - he doesn't have _Small Man Syndrome_.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm just going to pick off Max's plate when he's not looking.

----------


## max_boost

> How can such a small person eat that much?



89coupe you don't eat left overs? Just preparing you for our lunch date in May. I will order extra to go as well  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

> I'm just going to pick off Max's plate when he's not looking.



Just stare right at him as you grab a slice.

----------


## mr2mike

> 89coupe you don't eat left overs? Just preparing you for our lunch date in May. I will order extra to go as well



LOL
Ziplock bagged pockets and cargo pants.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## 89coupe

> 89coupe you don't eat left overs? Just preparing you for our lunch date in May. I will order extra to go as well



You guys are so weird lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

What allows us to be so weird?

----------


## CompletelyNumb

@tonytiger55
 coming? you need a ride?

----------


## Buster

I don't really care about the food or beverages. I would just go to be amongst friends.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Well it doesn't matter anyway. It hasn't gone unnoticed that all these meets are located in Calgary, which is far away for me to attend. I can't help but think that's done intentionally to keep me from showing up.



We could fly out.

- - - Updated - - -




> How can such a small person eat that much?



He identifies as a hungry hungry hippo.

----------


## max_boost

My internet friends

----------


## tonytiger55

> @tonytiger55
>  coming? you need a ride?



Thanks for the offer of a ride. Not sure where in the city I will be. Might turn up, but will see on the day.

----------


## vengie

Not even a single tag! Shit... I know my place. 

Y'all are lucky I have hockey that night anyways....  :Cry:

----------


## Buster

> Not even a single tag! Shit... I know my place. 
> 
> Y'all are lucky I have hockey that night anyways....

----------


## flipstah

See you heathens tonight

----------


## suntan

lucky fuckers, I have to have cake with my family tonight. puke.

----------


## DonJuan

Make sure it's mooncake

----------


## killramos

Ahh yes. The ol’ family moon cake

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Once again, whoever wants to come and can come:
> 
> First Street Market
> Tues, Oct 4, 7PM
> 
> https://fsmyyc.com/
> 
> See you there



Just bringing this to the last page for the late comers.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll wear a fancy shirt.

----------


## ercchry

> Just bringing this to the last page for the late comers.



So we’re not meeting at the unicorn??  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

After party at the unicorn

----------


## flipstah

I’m gonna set up camp in the back

I lied 
@max_boost
 and I are in the corner near OConnors

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Parking sucks

----------


## max_boost

Chill place

----------


## ExtraSlow

Chill crew, but yeah clearly a food court. Crowd at St James Gate was getting rowdy for the after party. 

Overall thumbs up.

----------


## ercchry

Those neurosurgeons be wild’n

Good job ComfortableNumb, keep that CCR record going  :ROFL!: 

 

We got most of the food, and yes ES true to his word on the shirt pick



EDIT: got home 4min after ES? #innercity  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

That beer and pizza basically KO’d me lol I need to get out more

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Glad max left before I lost CCR.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Some great life tips learned.
1) drink more coffee
2) steal the whiteys pizza to save money
3) date a cute nurse who works two jobs

Still not sure which salsa was the hot one.

----------


## max_boost

One bite of that pizza knocked me into inferno land. I started feeling the internal temperature rise haha

The bill burr MARGHERITA pizza that’s what it’s called should be my go to haha

When was the coffee talk? I start my morning with grande blonde. It’s great 

Good hangs let’s do again.

----------


## ercchry

That pizza was almost mildly warm… after dipping it into the hot sauces  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> Some great life tips learned.
> 1) drink more coffee
> 2) steal the whiteys pizza to save money
> 3) date a cute nurse who works two jobs
> 
> Still not sure which salsa was the hot one.



This. All this. Good seeing you all!  :Love:

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Good visits. That pizza was damn good.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm glad someone bought that pizza for me

----------


## ercchry

> Good visits. That pizza was damn good.



Very honest service too… “don’t buy these $5 drinks, they suck”  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Very honest service too… “don’t buy these $5 drinks, they suck”



That person must have been filing in from the Good Honest Food sub brand  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

$9 beers seemed steep for a food court. The $5 big rock at the after-party was more reasonable.

----------


## flipstah

If there's any good place that people are willing to try, throw it in and we can look. A lot of places closed and opened so it's a whole new ball game. 

Instant no are BBQ blocks haha

----------


## ercchry

^^^and generic pubs… unless it’s for the afterparty for mid-week entertainment provided by screaming drunk professionals

----------


## ExtraSlow

Somewhere with waitress so we can properly do CCR

----------


## max_boost

I am delighted to hear about the CCR but we can always find a place on Stephens and then go to the Unicorn for the afterparty. 

The District at Beltline for another foodie hall but they do close at 8pm so will have to go earlier. There are Flames games on some of the upcoming Tuesdays so I can't do those unless we wanna have a Flames meat meet. Just get some PL tickets and have at it but of course don't book it just for me haha book it for whatever works for the majority haha

The nurse enjoyed meeting you chill peeps and would join again

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd join with that nurse again.

----------


## flipstah

> I am delighted to hear about the CCR but we can always find a place on Stephens and then go to the Unicorn for the afterparty. 
> 
> The District at Beltline for another foodie hall but they do close at 8pm so will have to go earlier. There are Flames games on some of the upcoming Tuesdays so I can't do those unless we wanna have a Flames meat meet. Just get some PL tickets and have at it but of course don't book it just for me haha book it for whatever works for the majority haha
> 
> The nurse enjoyed meeting you chill peeps and would join again



The Beltline food hall isn’t as good vs First St Market

The only one I can think of that was good there was Roys Kitchen. Everything else was meh

----------


## ercchry

> The Beltline food hall isn’t as good vs First St Market
> 
> The only one I can think of that was good there was Roys Kitchen. Everything else was meh



Greenfish and 33 acres for beer, modern burger is there too… but refuse cause of those stupid laminated menus at modern steak  :ROFL!: 

Fire and flora looks excellent…. If they just had meat on the menu haha

----------


## Darkane

I like 
@ExtraSlow
 stadler and Waldorf shirt. 

I’ll try to come next time.

----------


## ercchry

List of things I haven’t tried and look interesting:

JIN Bar
Calcutta Cricket Club
Fortuna’s Row
Bincho Izakaya

Not open yet, looks a little too douche-y:
FinePrint

Not sure if food focused enough:

Gray Bar
Primary Colours Cafe

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have an even better shirt for next time. You guys will be very impressed.

----------


## flipstah

Primary Colours will be open by November and it’s more brunch-y

I went to their pop up session a while back

----------


## max_boost

Weekend brunchy is good

----------


## 89coupe

> List of things I haven’t tried and look interesting:
> 
> JIN Bar
> Calcutta Cricket Club
> Fortuna’s Row
> Bincho Izakaya
> 
> Not open yet, looks a little too douche-y:
> FinePrint
> ...




Fortuna Row is nice
JinBar is so so
Bincho is awesome for food but lacks in everything else
Calcutta Cricket Club is ok


Can’t comment on the others

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Anyone been to The Mash for pizza and beer?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Anyone been to The Mash for pizza and beer?



Yes. And it was great and I will be going back!

----------


## msommers

Found the next spot to gorge

https://www.instagram.com/p/CkMsRgSShBU/

----------


## ExtraSlow

ExtraSlow is in. North-central is my hood.

----------


## ercchry

Membership? Not sure either of you qualify there…  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

I’ll make a suggestion. 

https://www.elitebrewing.com/

Owned by an OG beyonder. Been there once pre Covid, pretty solid place.

----------


## killramos

Elite is good. They also have that nifty iced bar so your beer never gets warm.

Great tacos.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah Elite is good. What beyonder owns that?

----------


## rage2

> Yeah Elite is good. What beyonder owns that?



 
@Hollywood

----------


## vengie

No way!
Big Elite fan.

Their Kittyhawk cider is fantastic.

----------


## DonJuan

Hollywood owns Elite?

Well, now I'm defiantly not gonna go. JK I'll be making a reso.

----------


## ercchry

> Hollywood owns Elite?
> 
> Well, now I'm defiantly not gonna go. JK I'll be making a reso.



Yeah, didn’t he post really weird shit in ask Leo?  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Yeah, didn’t he post really weird shit in ask Leo?

----------


## legendboy

+1 for Elite, Adrian has been my friend since early beyond days. I have done quite a bit of work at his brewpub as well, sound system, interior aluminum trim, kitchen hvac and custom 316ss stuff.
He has always typically been a pretty picky person so the food has always been pretty decent. I am pretty sure it was egmike and myself that got him into home brewing haha. His beers are really very good compared to other yyc breweries. I'd be down for that meet  :thumbs up:

----------


## max_boost

> Yeah, didn’t he post really weird shit in ask Leo?



Literally haha we’re you around back then?

Oh man Hollywood is a legend. Because of him, ask Leo went from not moderated to mostly unmoderated. Sounds like he’s doing good. Since 
@rage2
 suggested that means you coming right, boss?

----------


## rage2

Yea definitely. As long as the dates work for me.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> @Hollywood



The Ask Leo shitposter has gone legit? Now I've seen everything.

----------


## flipstah

Oooh burger

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Rage, throw some dates out for us.

----------


## Buster

I will charge my usual appearance fee.

----------


## rage2

> Rage, throw some dates out for us.



What were we doing? Weekend nights?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Boss if you go I'll go. (probably)

----------


## CompletelyNumb

We've done a mix of weeknights and weekends. Im good with both, friday/saturday works better if we're drinking.

Elite Brewing has "Hawaiian shirt Fridays", 10% off if you wear a Hawaiian shirt, perfect for ES.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Friday the 11th? Perfect for a military themed location too.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> *FRIDAY NOV 11TH*
> 
> REMEMBERANCE DAY
> 
> 
> BRING US CALGARY VETERANS FOOD BANK FOOD DONATIONS PLEASE!!!
> 
> 
> $6 ELITE POURS ALL DAY
> ...



Their typo not mine, but looks like they have a popular event that night. Could be good though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bossman, did you pick a day? If Elite is going to be unavailable on the 11th, we can do a different day. 10th and 12th both open for me.

----------


## rage2

Thursday the 10th after 7pm works for me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Okay, that's what we'll do.
Elite Brewing, Thursday Nov 10. I'll be there 8pm.

Sound off, who's in?

----------


## flipstah

After 8 is my favorite chocolate treat. I’m in.

- - - Updated - - -

After 8 is my favorite chocolate treat. Im in.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Someone go back through this thread and tag all the guys who complained about not being tagged the last couple times.

----------


## killramos

@ExtraSlow
 
@shak

----------


## max_boost

Sounds like it’ll go for a few hours. I’ll drop in 9pm ish.

----------


## rage2

I’ll be there.

----------


## rage2

What’s the final guest list? I’ll be there at 8 as well. Do we need resos?

----------


## gmc72

Am I the only one that thought "8pm? Fuck that's late for a weeknight" or am I just too damn old at this point?

----------


## suntan

What time is it starting? Dinner there or no?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nov 11 is a legal stat holiday in Alberta now. So Nov 10 is a weekend.

----------


## gmc72

> Nov 11 is a legal stat holiday in Alberta now. So Nov 10 is a weekend.



Ah, too bad I work for an Ontario company. Not a Stat there.

----------


## ercchry

> Ah, too bad I work for an Ontario company. Not a Stat there.



I have the stat and I was still like “fuck that, that’s going to ruin my whole day off it’s so damn late”  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

I’m aiming for 9pm. I’ll have whatever Extraslow is having

----------


## Buster

> I’m aiming for 9pm. I’ll have whatever Extraslow is having



Restaurant menu or art room menu?

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Do we need resos?



I cant imagine it would hurt if *the* Rage2 called and asked for the Beyond special table  :ROFL!: 




> Am I the only one that thought "8pm? Fuck that's late for a weeknight" or am I just too damn old at this point?



You weren't alone. 

See you all at 8.

----------


## max_boost

> Restaurant menu or art room menu?



He might have to take me home as I get zzz after a few drinks and the nurse is out with her friends

----------


## kenny

I'll be there, 8pm or so.

----------


## flipstah

Ah fuck I got a head cold and dry cough sorry folks I’m out tonight  :Frown: 

I was really looking forward to trying out their hamburger  :Cry:

----------


## tonytiger55

I have a community meeting... can't do this one either...  :Frown:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I went back and found the people who have been interested previously. 
@JRSC00LUDE
 (you can fly in and bring 
@SKR
 as well), 
@Disoblige
, 
@Tik-Tok
, 
@msommers
, 
@dannie
, 
@TomcoPDR
, 
@killramos
, 
@ercchry
, 
@ThePenIsMightier
 , 
@gmc72
, 
@Buster
, 
@SJW
 you guys in? 

I will be there in my "nice" shirt. 
@rage2
, 
@kenny
, 
@suntan
, 
@max_boost
, 
@CompletelyNumb
, 
@ExtraSlow
 confirmed so far. Confirmation not really required, fee free to show up unannounced and bring a nurse or whatever.

I heard from 
@speedog
 that he's not going to make it, but he told me to tell everyone that he loves you all, even the ones who are losers. 

Come whenever you want, most people are aiming for 8PM, some restaurant owners are aiming for 9pm. 

Location: Elite Brewing (1319 Edmonton Trail NE)

----------


## TomcoPDR

Drinking is to wild for me… let me in on hot pot

----------


## flipstah

I demand pics of food

----------


## suntan

Place is gonna get REKED!

----------


## gmc72

I would like to, but I will be unable to make it. Maybe the next one. It would be nice to put some faces to the names (and not just profile pictures).

----------


## ExtraSlow

@90_Shelby
, 
@89coupe
, 
@vengie
, 
@Darkane
, you dudes interested?

----------


## vengie

I have hockey, but appreciate the invite  :Love:

----------


## ExtraSlow

@bigboom
?

----------


## ercchry

> I have the stat and I was still like “fuck that, that’s going to ruin my whole day off it’s so damn late”



I’m exhausted, next time!

----------


## max_boost

Friend nurse is busy but she might drop by. I’ll be in my flames jersey since it’s game day and takes care of what to wear 82+days of the year lol

----------


## 89coupe

> @90_Shelby
> , 
> @89coupe
> , 
> @vengie
> , 
> @Darkane
> , you dudes interested?




What time?

----------


## mr2mike

> Ah, too bad I work for an Ontario company. Not a Stat there.



Just say, Government job.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Brad, 



> Come whenever you want, most people are aiming for 8PM, some restaurant owners are aiming for 9pm. 
> Location: Elite Brewing (1319 Edmonton Trail NE)



 
@mr2mike
 you interested? Bring some of them girlies that are always hanging around your place bro.

----------


## killramos

Do I need security if we are venturing into the NE?

I want to come, but been a bit of a deadbeat with the family this week so tbd

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dude, you used to LIVE in the NE, in a worse neighborhood than this one.

----------


## max_boost

I’ll bring some UFA gas cards lol

----------


## msommers

> I’ll bring some UFA gas cards lol



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

gas card roulette?

----------


## killramos

> Dude, you used to LIVE in the NE, in a worse neighborhood than this one.



I’ve lived in a lot of dangerous places in my day

----------


## rage2

> Drinking is to wild for me… let me in on hot pot



I won’t judge you if you don’t drink. It’d be nice to just hang out, been too long since we last hung out.

----------


## killramos

They do serve food

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Can't make it.
Sorry.

Do watch for a falling laptop while downtown. I swear to fuck I'm going to frisbee this pile of shit out the fucking window!!¡!¡!!

----------


## 90_Shelby

> @90_Shelby
> , 
> @89coupe
> , 
> @vengie
> , 
> @Darkane
> , you dudes interested?



Cant afford to fill up the Trackhawk. MYCO shares are down, Im out.

----------


## max_boost

3.50 tacos and $30 margarita jugs and $5 tequila On special but I’ll have a light beer

----------


## ExtraSlow

Reso for 10 at 8pm, just ask to be seated with the dude with the nice shirt.

----------


## vengie

Jokes on you, windows don't open. 

Now if you work in the Brookfield tower chances are you can push hard on the window to dislodge the pane to yeet that laptop.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's a heavy unit. I'm confident I can chuck it through the glass

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Carpool if you can, parking sucks up there.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I went back and found the people who have been interested previously.



Don't expect me, I'm just a bot and don't have real life.

----------


## Darkane

Damn gents. I can’t come tonight but I want to. 

I don’t have a good excuse other than normal familial obligatory duties. 

Have a pint for me.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Place is great and the beers are flowing. Y'all better hurry up.

----------


## max_boost

Fun chill night. Lots of stories. Thanks 
@ExtraSlow
 for the good time.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

CCR champ

----------


## flipstah

Would you guys go back?

----------


## killramos

It’s a good spot. As good as any craft brewery in the city.

I liked the food.

----------


## rage2

Great seeing everyone. Nice seeing 
@Hollywood
 for the first time in over a decade. Left the scene because he claims he’s no longer a car guy and couldn’t stop talking about cars. Also didn’t realize how OG 
@Buster
 is. An 03. Gonna spend the weekend reading his old posts to find something to make fun of him about.

Also 
@killramos
 needs to update his avatar.

----------


## flipstah

Damn missed out on a good time!

Next time peeps  :Smilie:

----------


## killramos

We already have an american psycho avatar guy

----------


## max_boost

Internet friends!!  :Love:

----------


## rage2

> We already have an american psycho avatar guy



Alternate choice:

----------


## Buster

> Great seeing everyone. Nice seeing 
> @Hollywood
>  for the first time in over a decade. Left the scene because he claims he’s no longer a car guy and couldn’t stop talking about cars. Also didn’t realize how OG 
> @Buster
>  is. An 03. Gonna spend the weekend reading his old posts to find something to make fun of him about.
> 
> Also 
> @killramos
>  needs to update his avatar.



Lol

It was me and 
@shakalaka
 talking about Ducati. Haha

----------


## killramos

Closer

----------


## rage2

> Lol
> 
> It was me and 
> @shakalaka
>  talking about Ducati. Haha

----------


## Darkane

I’m coming next time.

----------


## rage2

> I’m coming next time.



That's what she said

----------


## Darkane

> That's what she said



I’ll allow it.

----------


## suntan

Too tired. Fell asleep at 930. Sounds like you guys had a good time.

----------


## max_boost

I was tired and sleepy too and the beer made it more so but must attend these legendary meets! Gotta make it a monthly thing!

----------


## 89coupe

Almost went but getting an Uber for that far killed the excitement lol

If guys ever do a downtown location or 17ave I’ll for sure show up.

----------


## flipstah

Sounds like we need to set up a carpool schedule to pick up people from Aspen

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sounds like we need to set up a carpool schedule to pick up people from Aspen



Too far. I ain't got 10 min for charity rides.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Too far. I ain't got 10 min for charity rides.



Rides might be free, gratuities not included.

----------


## Tik-Tok

How much could a 10 minute uber ride cost?

----------


## max_boost

Can’t you write it off and say you were going to a biz meeting? We were talking real estate  :Big Grin:

----------


## 89coupe

> Can’t you write it off and say you were going to a biz meeting? We were talking real estate



It’s not the cost, just a long ride.

----------


## max_boost

> It’s not the cost, just a long ride.



Kenny came from mahogany lol

----------


## max_boost

Next legendary stop - unicorn? 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## 89coupe

> Kenny came from mahogany lol



That’s awesome. Did he drive or take an Uber or car pool?

I like to drink so I won’t drive. So have to take a cab or Uber.

I was so close to going but wimped out. Haha

----------


## Tik-Tok

> It’s not the cost, just a long ride.



Being stuck in a car with someone who is 100% guaranteed not in the market for real-estate must be your worst nightmare.

----------


## flipstah

> That’s awesome. Did he drive or take an Uber or car pool?
> 
> I like to drink so I won’t drive. So have to take a cab or Uber.
> 
> I was so close to going but wimped out. Haha



Get your wife to drive you while we sample her buns

----------


## max_boost

Better idea, 89coupe host us for dinner party!!

----------


## killramos

None of this would be a problem if Aspen wasnt so hell and gone far from where things actually are.

Shame

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I took an Uber from Mackenzie. Don't be a pussy  :Burn Out: 


Next meetup should be south of 17 ave SW though. we gotta balance these quadrants out

----------


## ExtraSlow

When Crescent Heights is "too far" you really need to consider your life choices.

----------


## max_boost

Each legend can pick a place. Who is up next !

----------


## killramos

> When Crescent Heights is "too far" you really need to consider your life choices.



It’s funny to me that he is splitting hairs on 10 extra blocks from where he wanted to go

But Aspen isn’t far. ha

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Each legend can pick a place. Who is up next !



I approve.

----------


## 89coupe

Would you guys be up for a Cocktail Bar? 

Located on 8th & 6th SW

----------


## max_boost

Always game

----------


## Buster

Max just needs some 304s there, and he's in.

----------


## max_boost

^
I had to google that

----------


## 89coupe

> Max just needs some 304s there, and he's in.



Sam would definitely approve this place.

https://instagram.com/untitledyyc?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=

----------


## max_boost

Nice place. Looks fancy. Let me find my 10 year old banana republic sport jacket and let's go lol 

CCR be super exciting here! I'll even have more than 1 drink!

----------


## 89coupe

> Nice place. Looks fancy. Let me find my 10 year old banana republic sport jacket and let's go lol 
> 
> CCR be super exciting here! I'll even have more than 1 drink!



CCR?

It would definitely have to be a Friday though.

If you like cocktails, it’s by far the best place.

----------


## max_boost

I’ll let 
@ExtraSlow
 explain CCR

----------


## msommers

> Sam would definitely approve this place.
> 
> https://instagram.com/untitledyyc?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=



Place is dope

----------


## killramos

Sounds like a long drive. But that’s a sacrifice I’m willing to make.

----------


## Buster

> Sounds like a long drive. But that’s a sacrifice I’m willing to make.



Do you want me to send you an uber gift card?

----------


## killramos

Beats Daniele bucks

----------


## 89coupe

> Place is dope



Best mixologist in the city.

Their cocktail list is quite extensive.

https://untitledyyc.com/wp-content/u..._April2022.pdf

----------


## ExtraSlow

You mean a bartender.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Now I hate it.

----------


## ercchry

But are they sugar free drinks?

----------


## flipstah

> You mean a bartender.



Spirited barista

----------


## Hollywood

> When Crescent Heights is "too far" you really need to consider your life choices.



For sure, crescent heights is the new central calgary!




> Great seeing everyone. Nice seeing 
> @Hollywood
>  for the first time in over a decade. Left the scene because he claims hes no longer a car guy and couldnt stop talking about cars. Also didnt realize how OG 
> @Buster
>  is. An 03. Gonna spend the weekend reading his old posts to find something to make fun of him about.
> 
> Also 
> @killramos
>  needs to update his avatar.



Ya was great to see everyone, what a surprise it was. I meant to tell them to give you guys discounts but I get busy headed. If your in next time just tell them "you are friends of Elite" and they will take care of you.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I love the continued approach of abuse to create closeness here, I can identify with this. I do want to come but it takes a little more planning than I'd like to admit to address work/kids/flights/getting Max to pick me up at the airport.

----------


## max_boost

Be here for you when you visit!!

----------


## Buster

> For sure, crescent heights is the new central calgary!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya was great to see everyone, what a surprise it was. I meant to tell them to give you guys discounts but I get busy headed. If your in next time just tell them "you are friends of Elite" and they will take care of you.



Thanks for the offer, but it's more important for us to support local businesses than it is for us to get discounts!

----------


## killramos

Big +1

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hey 
@Hollywood
, that waiter that we had was a stud. I'm not used to such good service at breweries!

----------


## max_boost

> Big +1



+2!

And yes server bro was excellent!

----------


## shakalaka

Wow. Thanks for tagging me AFTER the fucking meet-up. Douche canoes. Just cause I don't live in Calgary anymore, doesn't mean I wouldn't like to get invited.

----------


## killramos

sounds like you should plan one lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> sounds like you should plan one lol



 
@shak
 mad, Bro.

----------


## killramos

Hahaha

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe 
@shakalaka
 can just watch this thread for details of the next one. Because it'll be posted here. It's not hidden or secret.

Or yeah, you organize the next one and we'll be there.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> sounds like you should plan one lol



with blackjack, and hookers.

----------


## killramos

Goes without saying

----------


## max_boost

So when the next one legends - who in charge !?

----------


## bigboom

> @bigboom
> ?



 
@ExtraSlow


Damn, missed this one. Next time I'm in!

----------


## flipstah

> So when the next one legends - who in charge !?



December might be tight squeeze for everyone since they have heathen-in-laws to feed

----------


## arcticcat522

@ExtraSlow
 nice blue check. Who do I send my $8 to?

----------


## shakalaka

I would plan one but then all of you guys would need to come to Edmonton, which I am sure 90% of you wouldn't want to do. lol

----------


## mr2mike

Am/pm party bus.

----------


## killramos

> I would plan one but then all of you guys would need to come to Edmonton, which I am sure 90% of you wouldn't want to do. lol



I think it’s been established that picking a bad venue is a great way for no one to show up.

A venue in Edmonton would be a bad venue.

----------


## suntan

It always amazes me how much Edmonton sucks.

----------


## vengie

> I would plan one but then all of you guys would need to come to Edmonton, which I am sure *100%* of you wouldn't want to do. lol



Fixed.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Edmonton? OmG can you imagine?!?!
Take right this instant for example... It's 4°C there!!! I am certain I would literally die instantly if I was exposed to that. It's so different there! With it being all large-city-ish and in the province of Alberta and with the poor weather and the retarded mayor and the shitty traffic and snowy roads... I mean - the list goes on and on how they are exactly the fucking same completely different as us.

All you have to do is ask someone*


*from Calgary.

----------


## suntan

NW Edmonton is a wasteland. Makes NE Calgary look like paradise.

Macleod Trail is ugly? Let's take Gateway Blvd.

People complain downtown Calgary is boring? Let's make every fucking road downtown extra wide for no reason at all. 

I do like the river valley though.

----------


## killramos

Edmonton people have such rileable jimmys

----------


## vengie

> People complain downtown Calgary is boring? Let's make every fucking road downtown extra wide for no reason at all.



Pre-planning bike lanes bro.

----------


## Buster

You guys think about Edmonton too much. I think about Edmonton about twice per year. At Most.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Edmonton people have such rileable jimmys



rustle rustle

----------


## CompletelyNumb

It would be easier to have a wing night at Mug Shotz at this rate. I mean it's no Unicorn but...

----------


## ExtraSlow

I am sure I suggested Mug Shotz. I love that place.

----------


## ercchry

> I am sure I suggested Mug Shotz. I love that place.



I like it when the wings are cooked, but at least it’s dimly lit enough that you can’t see the pink… final verdict: neutral

----------


## 89coupe

You guys don’t like the idea of Untitled?

----------


## killramos

Entitled sounds great

----------


## ercchry

> Entitled sounds great



Never got confirmation on refined sugars though… don’t think my dad would approve

----------


## DonJuan

> I am sure I suggested Mug Shotz. I love that place.






> I like it when the wings are cooked, but at least its dimly lit enough that you cant see the pink final verdict: neutral



Both of these are correct. Also to look through the 1000 wing flavors menu and ordering medium, or honey hot if you're feeling 1/2 adventurous.

----------


## killramos

Man I like a good honey hot chicken wing

----------


## msommers

Been there lots, wings are great. There's a lot of flavours, 40-50? I dunno I stick to one kind anyway (Louisiana Garlic Parm Suicide).

The outside of the place looks like you'll get tetanus, definitely unfitting for this crowd.

Easiest in my mind is to just hit up Noble Pie or similar. I should be working in the office for the rest of the month, hopefully I can make the next one.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Man I like a good honey hot chicken wing



*interdasted

----------


## ercchry

> .
> 
> Easiest in my mind is to just hit up Noble Pie or similar. I should be working in the office for the rest of the month, hopefully I can make the next one.



Yeah, noble would be good… been a few times in that “happy hour” window and I think it would be easy for a small group to get a table… if a bigger group, we could meet at inner city brewing and just send a runner over to put a name down

----------


## killramos

For noble it would almost be worth it to just try and pre order and take the pie to go somewhere.

----------


## ExtraSlow

May as well go to the food court if we are doing take out. Or the unicorn, lol.

----------


## killramos

Does the unicorn have wings?

Great idea ES

----------


## ercchry

Pizza party at 
@TomcoPDR
 and 
@max_boost
 building? They can book the games room and we can order noble and Connie and John’s and argue about which is better?  :ROFL!:

----------


## 89coupe

I vote Untitled

Any Fridays available in November or December?

----------


## killramos

I think it’s something you just kindof need to pick a date and who shows shows.

Especially during Christmas party season

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Pizza party at 
> @TomcoPDR
>  and 
> @max_boost
>  building? They can book the games room and we can order noble and Connie and Johns and argue about which is better?



And you 
@ercchry
 and another (annoymous) Beyonder from this building can perform those mountain bike tricks to entertain us in the lounge. Closer to Xmas our lounge gets booked up every weekend fyi. I think weekdays would be safer bet to get bookings.

----------


## Darkane

Pig and duke on 12th has wicked wings. Even with cockroaches

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Big-T's BBQ.
Big Sky BBQ.

----------


## ercchry

> Big-T's BBQ.
> Big Sky BBQ.



We’ve already banned mediocre BBQ

The only acceptable BBQ event is when 
@tirebob
 finally hosts the great beyond BBQ showdown

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Weve already banned mediocre BBQ



Does anyone believe you're actually so insufferably discerning?



Me neither.

----------


## ercchry

^^Its been decided, show up and you too can have a vote  :dunno: 




> If there's any good place that people are willing to try, throw it in and we can look. A lot of places closed and opened so it's a whole new ball game. 
> 
> *Instant no are BBQ blocks haha*

----------


## tirebob

> We’ve already banned mediocre BBQ
> 
> The only acceptable BBQ event is when 
> @tirebob
>  finally hosts the great beyond BBQ showdown



Only thing is I won't be able to host now! At least not at my place in WV... We just closed a deal and will officially property-less shortly. Time to watch the market until I figure out where I am going to buy next! Good thing our kids like us... Haha!

----------


## flipstah

> Pizza party at 
> @TomcoPDR
>  and 
> @max_boost
>  building? They can book the games room and we can order noble and Connie and Johns and argue about which is better?



I could bring Panago as a control variable

----------


## max_boost

Lol so someone take the lead , who the boss on this meet ??

----------


## flipstah

> Lol so someone take the lead , who the boss on this meet ??



 I got the ball rolling on the first one so if you or 
@TomcoPDR
 can secure a venue booking, I dig the house party idea

----------


## brucebanner



----------


## max_boost

> I got the ball rolling on the first one so if you or 
> @TomcoPDR
>  can secure a venue booking, I dig the house party idea



I would go back to the market !

----------


## killramos

After all the talk I decided to hit noble for dinner on the way home.

If we can do earlier ion a week day it’s completely dead in here.

----------


## max_boost

Good to know. Can do Tuesday non flames game.

----------


## killramos

Yea I was chatting and apparently 4-5 is an EZPZ time for them.

I know a few people in the kitchen and had some off menu pies.

The “magic” is awesome.

----------


## max_boost

haha kk well 4-5 is probably way too early for the gang

----------


## ercchry

Closer to 5 works for me… better than 8!

----------


## killramos

> haha kk well 4-5 is probably way too early for the gang



Easy to go back to work after dinner.

Nbd

----------


## flipstah

> Easy to go back to work after dinner.
> 
> Nbd



Get the fuck outta here

----------


## 89coupe

Let me know when we can do Untitled, starting at 8pm ending at 2AM


5pm LOL WTF

----------


## XylathaneGTR

I feel like there's a joke here about having a real job and balancing your time, or something.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Who is organizing the next meetup? Someone with balls to pick a time and place and make it happen.

----------


## max_boost

I’m game

----------


## msommers

> I’m game



Let us know what you decide!

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Somewhere in the south at 7pm? Heck yeah.  :Devil:

----------


## SJW

> Somewhere in the south at 7pm? Heck yeah.



Buffalo Wild Wings?

----------


## max_boost

Tues Jan 10 and catch some of that flames game too

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Buffalo Wild Wings?



I honestly can't remember the last time I was there. Worth a shot.

----------


## flipstah

Who doesn’t love BWW

Also we could try dim sum again like last time but I think dimsumflation is a thing now; went to Regency a while back and their stuff went up! 40$ for a meal of two!

----------


## killramos

I’d do dim sum as long as it isn’t at the casino lol

----------


## max_boost

Mannn casino dim sum is affordable and delicious and super chill 

Elbow ftw !!

----------


## msommers

Central Grand is amazing

----------


## Buster

I like the idea of non whitey food.

----------


## 89coupe

https://www.sugarshowroom.com/

----------


## Disoblige

> Central Grand is amazing



Not for dim sum. It's actually one of the worst places for dim sum for the past year or more as their offerings are very bland in flavor compared to other places.

Forbidden is better. Way better.

----------


## max_boost

Forbidden way more expensive!! Elbow is best! 
!

- - - Updated - - -




> https://www.sugarshowroom.com/



Lol so random

----------


## msommers

> Not for dim sum. It's actually one of the worst places for dim sum for the past year or more as their offerings are very bland in flavor compared to other places.
> 
> Forbidden is better. Way better.



That's too bad, I've always enjoyed it there. And bonus points for typically being the only whitey in there

----------


## Buster

> That's too bad, I've always enjoyed it there. And bonus points for typically being the only whitey in there



Represent

----------


## msommers

The bar of of good 'ethnic' food stems from the advice of a Chinese friend from high school:

"If the service is pretty terrible, it's kind of grungy and everyone eating and cooking there has black hair, the food is going to be good."

The trifecta hasn't failed me for decades! To add to it, if too many white people have left reviews for a restaurant I tend to steer clear of it.

----------


## flipstah

I think it's time for some siumai benchmarking. We need confirmation of tastes, especially since I'm definitely more white than 
@msommers

----------


## tonytiger55

Thành Hưng Vietnamese Restaurant in the NE?

My gf and her Asian friends/cousins go to this place a lot.

----------


## ExtraSlow

if you are excessively white you have to go next door to Mr Schnapps.

----------


## max_boost

I prefer noodle world

----------


## flipstah

> I prefer noodle world



Noodle World is fire A+ would eat again

----------


## msommers

> ...especially since I'm definitely more white than 
> @msommers



Thank you

----------


## ExtraSlow

I thought you were both mexican.

----------


## msommers

I prefer Ambiguous Mediterranean

----------


## Disoblige

> Forbidden way more expensive!! Elbow is best! 
> !
> - - - Updated - - -



Yeah super expensive.

I am so close by to Elbow often so I'll try it! I wish they had a dim sum buffet...

I wish I tried the Grey Eagle one years ago  :Frown:

----------


## suntan

Tin Tin in Chinook Centre.

----------


## max_boost

> Yeah super expensive.
> 
> I am so close by to Elbow often so I'll try it! I wish they had a dim sum buffet...
> 
> I wish I tried the Grey Eagle one years ago



Aha let’s go and you can write a review for the foodies  :Big Grin:

----------

